# Which magazines do you subscribe to?



## kaliraksha (May 28, 2010)

I think magazine subscriptions say a lot about a person. Which ones do you subscribe to or love?


----------



## kaliraksha (May 28, 2010)

I subscribe to a lot of magazines because I usually wait for them to go on sale for less than 10/yr.

Psychology Today
Architectural Digest
Wired
National Geographics Traveler
Yoga Journal
Shape
Self
Saveur
Bon Appetit
Food Network Magazine
Fine Cooking
Food & Wine


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 28, 2010)

Elle US
Vanity Fair

I usually have US Vogue as well, but I agreed to cut that one for budget reasons this year. (I pay $50-ish for most of these US subscriptions.)
Ideally I would like to have both US and UK Elle and Vogue, but the UK subscriptions are surprisingly a lot more expensive than the US ones to have sent internationally.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 28, 2010)

I sub to UsWeekly. Not sure I like what that says about me, but whatever. It's fun. I love looking at the clothes.


----------



## obscuria (May 28, 2010)

Hi-Fructose (undeground art/culture magazine) I highly recommend this one if anyone is interested in current artists that have a bit of a dark flare to them.
APA Monitor on Psychology
Scientific American Mind
People
Oh and Marie Claire, hah!


----------



## ShortnSassy (May 28, 2010)

allure
elle
marie claire
makeup artists magazine
and if i'm bored i end up buying vogue or cosmo off the stand. i really like people style too!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Elle US
Vanity Fair

I usually have US Vogue as well, but I agreed to cut that one for budget reasons this year. (I pay $50-ish for most of these US subscriptions.)
Ideally I would like to have both US and UK Elle and Vogue, but the UK subscriptions are surprisingly a lot more expensive than the US ones to have sent internationally._

 
Heh, it goes both ways! I would love to subscribe to some UK or Australian mags but it's $50-100/yr.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_Hi-Fructose (undeground art/culture magazine) I highly recommend this one if anyone is interested in current artists that have a bit of a dark flare to them.
APA Monitor on Psychology
Scientific American Mind
People
Oh and Marie Claire, hah!_

 
Ah! How do you like Scientific American Mind? I've been wanting to subscribe, but haven't found a price I like yet. Might just have to bite the bullet.. Psych Today has really changed since I started reading it a few years back.


----------



## lara (May 29, 2010)

I don't have any subscriptions - I live in an apartment building and people _love_ to steal magazines - but these are what I buy every week/month:

*Weekly/Fortnightly*
New Scientist
Time
Newsweek (I think I'm one of the last people around who still buys these last two religiously, heh)

*Monthly*
Wired (US and UK editions)
Vanity Fair (US edition)
Masterchef
Vogue Entertaining & Travel
Delicious
Harper's Bazaare
White Dwarf
Top Gear
IdN
Russh
Frankie
and the occasional indie media magazine if there's something really interesting in it.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 29, 2010)

i do not subscribe to any but i do buy a lot depending on what/who is on the cover lol nothing serious, though.. 
People style  watch(only regular people if someone i love is on the cover)
People Country
Various Dog magazines
Lighthouse Digest (actually, i do subscribe to this one, i loved it for years, i have a thing for history and lighthouses)


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

I have no subscriptions at the moment, but if I get new ones I would choose

Glamour
Cosmopolitan

(both German)

I love reading beauty and fashion magazines to relax from my job and get inspiration.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I don't have any subscriptions - I live in an apartment building and people love to steal magazines - but these are what I buy every week/month:

*Weekly/Fortnightly*
New Scientist
Time
*Newsweek (I think I'm one of the last people around who still buys these last two religiously, heh)*
_

 
My father has a Newsweek subscription since ages and I can read the magazines there


----------



## kittykit (May 29, 2010)

I don't subscribe to any mags but got Cosmo US subscription as gift from the man last Xmas.

I usually buy
Cosmo UK
Marie Claire UK
Time


----------



## obscuria (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_ 

Ah! How do you like Scientific American Mind? I've been wanting to subscribe, but haven't found a price I like yet. Might just have to bite the bullet.. Psych Today has really changed since I started reading it a few years back._

 
I like it more than Psych Today. To compare what I have read, PT is more accessible to the general public I think, but it doesn't really offer anything new to the field of psychology that isn't already common knowledge if you took a few psych courses or majored in it like I have, and the topics kind of seem like a "no duh" scenario at times. It's definitely has more of a self-help approach than scientific american mind. Also I have noticed the decline in the substance of the magazine in favor of eyecatching headlines in recent years, which is rather disappointing since I used to really enjoy this magazine.

Scientific american mind offers the same appeal because it has a lot of interesting topics, you also can't just guess at what the conclusions are if you just read the title, which I like, it's more thorough, and the topics offer more of the newer insights into the mind. It's focused more on the neuroscience of psychology, which is the area that I am most interested in and I like that it addresses a lot of disorders as well as the normal human brain. It's not as thorough as the APA Monitor in Psych, which is good in this case because sometimes APA can get really detailed and lose appeal to people not extremely knowledgable or interested in the topic of whatever article is being published.


----------



## Senoj (May 29, 2010)

I'm subscribed to Essence and In style, I'm thinking about subscribing to Heart and Soul.

I would probably have more subscriptions but I work at a library and we get magazine subscriptions there.


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

i have a subscription to cosmopolitan (uk) and also company magazine - this one is very much like cosmopolitan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i used to get lots of celebrity gossip magazines and spend a small fortune on them... now i just go on perez hilton each day to get my gossip fix!


----------



## tarnii (Jun 1, 2010)

I subscribe to Australian Marie Claire and Australian Womens Health magazine.

But I also buy any number of random magazines every month - usually because I am the perfect consumer and easilly drawn in by the glossy covers.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 1, 2010)

InStyle


----------



## kc8 (Jun 1, 2010)

Glamour
Cosmo
Maire Claire
People
US Weekly

Cut out:

InStyle (got kinda boring to me, but I pick up sometimes at the store depending on who's on the cover)
Lucky (sad to read 'cause you can go broke!)

Started to pick up 'Real Simple' at the store in hopes it will make me more organized!


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Seventeen & Shape.


----------



## hil34 (Jun 7, 2010)

marie claire, elle, glamour, and entertainment weekly.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 8, 2010)

glamour, cosmopolitan, self, fitness


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 8, 2010)

i subscribe to in touch and lucky. and depending on who is on the cover i will by elle every once in a while.

i agree that they can tell a lot about a person. i hate drama in my life but don't mind reading about someone else's lol. in touch is pure entertainment. i don't think any of that stuff is 100% true anyway but it's a nice hobby lololol!

i like lucky to look at different styles/trends.

i like elle but i won't read it on a regular. the only time i buy it is if j.lo, britney, or gwen is on the cover. oh, and fergie. and if christina aguilera makes the cover i'll buy it


----------



## nursie (Jun 10, 2010)

i've had a glamour subscription since the late 80's.
allure for at least the past decade.

they finally stopped sending me instyle, i just lost interest..mostly ads in it.

and since i am older and my interests seem to be changing slightly, i've recently added woman's day (turning into my mother)


----------



## jennyfee (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been subscribed to Glamour since 2004... I love it, I still have every single issue and don't know what the heck to do with them!! Any DIY suggestions?

I also buy off the rack Cosmopolitan or Seventeen, but not every month...


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

flare from canada.  it's so cheap.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 14, 2010)

Vogue UK and I’d love a Korean and French Vogue subscription.


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 25, 2010)

I only subscribe to Marie Claire and Glamour, but I frequently pick up Nylon, Doctor Who Magazine, Boho, Wired, and MacLife.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 25, 2010)

Just Seventeen. I plan on getting an online subscription of it (possibly) once mine expire. I remember I paid for two years extremely dirt cheap!


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 26, 2010)

Marie Claire & Oxygen


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 27, 2010)

WAY too many.  Cosmo, Ladies Home Journal, Allure, Redbook, Lucky, Quiltmaker, Quilters Home, Family Circle, Real Simple.  WHEW!!  But, I love magazines.


----------



## rachelcf (Nov 23, 2010)

Style and Us Weekly are a must for me!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 23, 2010)

I get Glamour and Elle Decor sent to me.  However, I will pick up the occasional Cosmo or Yoga Journal at Target!


----------



## adruci (Apr 5, 2011)

Zinc - pages and pages of makeup inspiration!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

now i only buy the american version of cosmo! i found a uk site that sells it! i got bored of the uk mags having the same old shit in them every month!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

Real Simple, Elle Decor, Lucky & Bon Appetit


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 6, 2011)

I subscribe to  Essence, PeopleStyleWatch, Lucky, Glamour and Elle.


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

Psychologies Glamour Magazine Cosmopolitan  All are UK editions


----------



## anne082 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm subscribed to Classic Rock magazine and ROCKS - Das Magazin für Classic Rock


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 3, 2012)

I get Rolling Stone, which comes twice a month. I do have to say it is disheartening how much less thick the magazine has become over the years. It is less than half as thick than it was 2-3 years ago. I noticed the same thing with Spin, which I used to get but stopped and stuck with RS.
  	Does anyone else see that with magazines they get?


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

I subscribe to:

  	Family Fun
  	Shape
  	Fitness
  	Whole Living
  	Town & Country

  	Plus I buy:

  	InStyle
  	HGTV
  	Food Network
  	Glamour
  	Cosmo
  	Real Simple
  	Martha Stewart


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm only subscribed to Fitness.  I also get a couple free magazines for new parents.


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Oct 22, 2012)

Not subscribed to anything... but I get Company magazine.


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cosmopolitan Glamour Us Star


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 15, 2012)

Glamour, Cosmo  and Infowars only but I do grab other mags if the cover grabs my attention


----------



## Kittily (Feb 10, 2013)

Just Cosmopolitan UK.


----------

